# Question 68 GTO conv. correct trunk light placement



## JAH (Nov 16, 2017)

I have a 68 GTO Convertible and I'm looking for the correct wiring and placement of the trunk light lamp and wiring? The light looks like it clips to the trunk hinge and a curled wire touches metal to complete the circuit when the lid is opened.


----------



## Brian Daniel (Sep 13, 2016)

I do not have the light in my convertible. However, I believe the location for it to affix is on the wiring harness / drivers side beside the inner fender well. You should find a small pig tail off of that loom which has a plastic connector. Let me know what you figure out. 

I have a engine bay light that i will need to install and confident it will present the same quandry


----------

